# AZshwagg´s daily mexico smoke report!



## AZshwagg (Jun 18, 2006)

Color: deep green bright red hairs 
Smell: Very skunky
Texture: compact yet soft caylax
Taste: Not harsh, smooth smoke
High: Lasted bout 1 hr. 30 min.
It was pretty good, was alot better than the reg´s I get over there. I bought 14 grams for 3 dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

14 grams for 3 dollars? thats tight. So how are you enjoying yourself down there? I am glad to see you found some goodies so it must be pretty good.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 18, 2006)

holy crap....thats cheap 

hope your having a great time


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 18, 2006)

yea thats cheap, if I was you I would be smoking some fat *** joints.  Happy smoking


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 18, 2006)

I have had a bad experince with Mexican Bud.   enjoy!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 18, 2006)

Woah!!!! and over here it is so expensive!
         Happy Smoking Man!!!! really...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. Glad to see ya made it down there alright. Damn dude 14 grams for 3 dollars we may never see ya back in the states again.   Anyway hope your having a great time and staying out of trouble. Take care man.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey AZschwagg. Glad to see you got across the border fine. Hope your having a lot of fun. Post some pics up when you get time of cool sights and stuff. I never been to Mexico.


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 21, 2006)

hey, I´ll save as many pic´s as I can!!!! I took pic´s of some really cool green house´s I saw on the way and sum bud shots. it´s kinda cool down here cause i have smoke buddy now and we chill everyday at 6 pm and toke out in his garge. It´s funny cause wen I come over to my friends pad he´s always shocked at the size of my spliffs, hahaha! I´m like ¨with these price I wish I had a mega blunt!!!!! mutt, i´ll take sum good pic´s of the countryside for ya, I think you´ll like them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. Glad to here everything is great down there. Be sure to smoke a couple of FAT ones for me and post some pics as soon as you get the chance. *


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

damn 14 grams for 3 bucks thats tight as shit wish i could get that kinda deal around here

have fun in mexico man


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey, TBG all smoke TEN FATTY´S for ya!!!!!!! Well, I just got done smoking 3 fatty´s and I rushed over to do the daiy smoke report! I bought this weed that did´t have any hairs but was more crystally like it had more trichomes then red hairs??????? It looked good tho and it made me laugh all crazy, all the way home,hahaha. I can´t load up any pic´s now cause I don´t have that disk, and the internet place is´nt really close so I´ll be on every other day,later!!!!!!


----------

